#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Такой же форум на английском

## Qvipral

Скажите, есть ли такой?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Скажите, есть ли такой?


http://www.dharmawheel.net/ Тхеравада, правда, не представлена  :Smilie:

----------

Dron (21.01.2013), Ho Shim (20.01.2013), Kit (21.01.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

http://www.dhammawheel.com - Тхеравада, представлена.

----------

Kit (21.01.2013), София К. (21.01.2013), Топпер- (21.01.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

http://newbuddhist.com/discussions - общий
http://www.zenforuminternational.org/ - дзенский

----------

Дмитрий С (21.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Мы перефлудили их всех, почти полмиллиона сообщений  :Big Grin:  Форумы там, причем, международные  :Smilie: 
Один *Топпер* вон написал на почти что четверть международного дзенского форума  :Big Grin:

----------

Ануруддха (22.01.2013), Фил (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Alexeiy

Эти форумы появились недавно, до этого был популярен один большой форум на котором было более миллиона постов.

http://web.archive.org/web/200903092....net/buddhism/

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------

